# driveshaft



## JT$240 (Dec 30, 2003)

hey guys, i have like 3things left to do to get the ka out of my 90 240sx, i wsa just wondering if you guys had any advice on how to get the driveshaft disconnected. like the bolts are on so damn tight, so any kind of help would be great thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

IBTL! :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

air tools, or a torch.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

or if you feel like getting exercise..grab yourself a saw and get the sawin buddy  :thumbup:


----------



## JT$240 (Dec 30, 2003)

ya well i decided to screw the tranny and i just took out the engine instead. so now i have that stupid tranny still sitting in there. now does anyone have any pointers on how to break in to crappy tire's garage and steal some of there air tools because i don't have shit


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

You dont need any airtools. USE LEVERAGE!! Get a breaker bar or use a long metal stick like from a car jack. Put it on your rachet handle and turn. Use some WD-40 too it helps. It should be effortless. :thumbup:

EDIT- Your driveshaft is the best for your breaker bar when swapping a motor.


----------

